# Just wanted to say thanks.



## Soupie69uk (Mar 26, 2006)

Some may have seen this thread i created yesterday.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=4875

Thanks my products here, 18hrs later!! Not bad ordered later on in the afternoon as well.

Thanks again.


----------

